
Investigation of Google shut down one day after Google CEO defends Jared Kushner - ColinWright
http://www.rawstory.com/2017/06/federal-investigation-of-google-gets-shut-down-one-day-after-google-ceo-defends-jared-kushner/
======
chrisbennet
_" The Trump administration is planning to disband the Labor Department
division that has policed discrimination among federal contractors for four
decades, according to the White House’s newly proposed budget, "_

Seems a little click baity. The Labor Department closing is part of Trump's
_proposed_ budget. It hasn't been shut down and the Google investigation has
not been shut down.

------
applecrazy
Mods, the please change the title because it is misleading. The executive
chairman of google is the one who defended Kushner, not the CEO. There's a
huge difference.

------
mark_l_watson
That does sound bad but I would like more data before judging.

